# Non Responsive HVAC Controls?



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got in my Cruze today and went to change the direction of the heat from defrost to head & feet and noticed that nothing happened. I played around with it for a few minutes, varying speeds/temps, turned the car off/on and the same results. 

I then got in my car to go home this evening and it is functioning properly again... has anyone run into an issue with the HVAC controls?


----------



## TR-6060 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just has a similar thing happen last week on a home-bound commute. First, air would only come out cold and only at the dash vents. Then I could direct air where I wanted it but it was full hot regardless of temp knob setting. When I got home, I disconnected the battery for a couple of hours, hooked it back up, and the problem was gone. As you mentioned, restarting the car had no effect even after a 20 minute stop on the way home.

2011 ECO 6M


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

same thing happened to me, battery trick works


----------



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

*Software problem*

Take it back to the dealer and tell them there is a service bulletin on this problem. A reflash is required to fix it.


----------

